# Extra Domain as a feat?



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

Is there a feat that allows for a cleric to take an extra domain?  I seem to recall one, but I don't quite remember what book it's in.


----------



## cmanos (Jun 26, 2006)

sounds like it would be unbalancingly powerful....

L1 Human Cleric with 4 domains and 4 Domain powers....


----------



## TheGogmagog (Jun 26, 2006)

I was thinking I would allow it in a second.  They only get one domain spell per day, and most of the domain powers arn't that powerfull.  I can't think of any that are gamebreaking.  Strength and Travel are cool domains, but I would allow either in exchange for a feat.  Without changing the mechanics, but changing the explanation of the source, I could see allowing those to a figher or rogue in exchange for a feat slot.

PS, sorry Bront.  It sounds familiar, but Don't remember where I saw it.


----------



## werk (Jun 26, 2006)

I do think it would be unbalancing, domain powers are really nice when added to the already powerful cleric.

I don't know of a feat that does this, usually it's from PrCs.


----------



## Dakhran the Dark (Jun 26, 2006)

According to WotC's Feat Index, there is a feat called Bonus Domain in two separate sources:  Epic Level Handbook (p51) and Complete Divine (p89).


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

Bonus Domain!

That's it, thanks


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 26, 2006)

I believe there's also one in the Net.Book of Feats.


----------



## irdeggman (Jun 26, 2006)

Dakhran the Dark said:
			
		

> According to WotC's Feat Index, there is a feat called Bonus Domain in two separate sources:  Epic Level Handbook (p51) and Complete Divine (p89).





They are both Epic feats though.

So per the RAW I'd say no, unless it was an epic feat.

There are several prestige classes that grant a bonus domain. Also the cloistered cleric from UA grants Knowledge as a bonus domain.

I believe that anytime a bonus domain is granted from a prestige or variatn class is is from an extremely limited list (1 or 2) and the epic feat only allows from one of the deity's other domains (normally 3 to 5 domains each).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

Yup.  Gaining the additional domain power (which may itself actually _be_ a feat is pretty powerful for a feat.  A non-epic version could probably be created that only gives you the spells in the domain as an option and not the granted power.  Still limited to your deity's other domains of course.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 26, 2006)

I found a feat that does this in Eldritch Sorcery but it wasn't introduced into the game till we were 15th level so not nearly as bad.


----------



## Zamtap (Jun 26, 2006)

There are several ways to get an extra domain if you are allowed the source by the DM

Complete Divine has 7 classes in a nice list on page 20 at the beginning of the chapter on prestige classes, I'll point out the contemplative because at you get an additional domain and power at first level and 6th level.

From Faerun

ANY
Divine disciple 4th level of a 5 level class grants an extra domain and the power from that domain (Players guide to faerun pg 51)

Gond
Techsmith 3rd level of 10 level class grants an extra domain and the power from that domain (Faiths and Pantheons page 207)

Of course there may well be ones I have missed


----------

